
GetAwesomeness – retrieve all amazing awesomeness from GitHub - snake_case
http://getawesomeness.com/
======
Udo
It's been compromised, I guess? When I click on "Lists" I see this:

    
    
      test_list
      wwrwerwrwer
      gf
      Bundesliga
      <script type="text/javascript>alert('LOL')</script>
      Not found? Create one

------
fit2rule
I like this so much that I think it should be integrated into Github as a
standard feature. I also think its brilliant that the sub-sections are
maintained by others, who seem to have set up *-awesomeness repo's for each
subject ..

In short, I don't think I've seen a more appropriately named project lately.
Simply great!

------
kitsunesoba
Very cool! I've always thought that Github's discovery features were way too
limited. My only complaint is that Obj-C/Swift Mac stuff gets thrown under the
"Mobile" umbrella, but that's somewhat understandable given the higher number
of iOS-oriented projects in those languages.

------
donmb
This is pure awesomeness. I really enjoy all the Ruby projects.
[http://getawesomeness.com/get/ruby](http://getawesomeness.com/get/ruby)

------
niklasber
The uppercase G in getAwesomeNess() bothers me :( (in the title here)

~~~
snake_case
HN auto-capitalizes the first letter

------
codeshaman
I like this. It's good to just browse around and see what stuff is available /
new.

And it seems there's a huge amount of awesome stuff out there ;)

Whoever does this - thank you!

------
arcticf0x
Excellent resource! Please share how you made it.

~~~
mindcrash
Source is hosted on GitHub:
[https://github.com/panzhangwang/getAwesomeness](https://github.com/panzhangwang/getAwesomeness)

------
caisah
There is no love for Emacs, I see.

